# ما هو الرف بينnatural sampling and flat-top sampling



## ان شاء الله مهندس (9 مارس 2010)

ارجو المسساعدة في ان العرف الفرق والميزه بين:

ما هي ميزة natural sampling
عنflat-top sampling
الموجودين في types of pulses
في sampling theory
فيdigital communication

شكرا


----------

